# some Minnesota farm shows



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to several shows in Minnesota for the next few months:

http://www.farmshows.com/


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

These folks have updated their web site for early 2005.


----------

